# Anyone Buy Only Voice Plan with Iphone?



## IPHONE90000 (Jul 11, 2008)

I was just wondering if anyone bought an iphone with only the voice plan and no data plan?


----------



## val23 (Jun 29, 2008)

yep.. i did.


----------



## mac-fan (Nov 20, 2007)

Every time I suggested that a rep (phone/in store) told me I would end up getting screwed without a data plan. I only want my iphone for a phone/ipod dont need all the other stuff. 

Do applications not work when you lack a data plan or if you accidentally open it you have to pay ?

also can you use the wifi feature?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

The iPod part should work on WiFi the same as it works on an iPod Touch, if I understand correctly. The only time you pay for WiFi is by the hour at some coffee shops and hotel rooms, although WiFi access is often free in the lobby. If you have a WiFi router at home (like the Apple Extreme or Time Capsule) you should also be good to go when you're at home. Think of it like an iPod touch with a cellphone built in.

BTW, in three years time WiFi could end up being everywhere for all we know, making the 3G network redundant. Unless you're in the middle of the ocean, which probably wouldn't have 3G coverage anyway.


----------



## val23 (Jun 29, 2008)

mac-fan said:


> Every time I suggested that a rep (phone/in store) told me I would end up getting screwed without a data plan. I only want my iphone for a phone/ipod dont need all the other stuff.
> 
> Do applications not work when you lack a data plan or if you accidentally open it you have to pay ?
> 
> also can you use the wifi feature?


i think to be safe... call rogers and ask them to block incoming/outgoing data from your phone. Otherwise, you never know when ur phone is updating something off the 3G network/Edge network. 
Has anyone tried asking rogers to block data?


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

I tried to buy an iPhone from a Rogers store today but they said that I HAD to have a data plan or they wouldn't sell me the phone! They even put it through the system and it wouldn't accept that as an eligible purchase (only voice). So now I'm stuck with $25/month voice and $30/month data for three months, which, they said, after that I can downgrade to a $15/month data plan. tptptptp 

Other than that this is a great device!


----------



## kh4nh (Apr 9, 2005)

*** Yes, you definitely can (with Fido)***. I ordered mine through the phone today. Don't let reps talk you into taking data plan. It is optional. Just be careful with all the apps that need internet access (Weather, Map, ...) when you don't have Wifi around.



fjnmusic said:


> BTW, in three years time WiFi could end up being everywhere for all we know, making the 3G network redundant.


And a year after that, we might not have the internet as we are having now. Let's hope Network Neutrality will not happen.

I Power


----------



## mac-fan (Nov 20, 2007)

the stores were total chaos today. In store I was only able to pick the "iphone plans", once I got home however I called Fido and they helped me out (this was after the 5 hr wait for itunes to come up). I'll look into the data blocking ...

Did anyone bring their number to Fido from a different provider? Im still stuck in temp-number limbo and paying for my calls to be forwarded


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

Idunno, they flat out refused to sell it to me and it didn't work in their system when they put it through. I should mention that this wasn't a "real" rogers store, it was some other wireless store that is rogers-only. Oh well I can handle 3 months at $60....


----------



## ngillis (Jul 10, 2008)

*Cost for no data plan?*

Just curious: For those who have the iPhone with no data plan, did the phone cost more to purchase, and does the monthly voice plan need to be over a certain amount?


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

ngillis said:


> Just curious: For those who have the iPhone with no data plan, did the phone cost more to purchase, and does the monthly voice plan need to be over a certain amount?


Yeah you pay $249 for the 8gb, if your voice plan is under $30/mth.
In the long run this is still cheaper than upping your voice plan to $35 and paying $199.


----------



## webterractive (Jun 13, 2008)

*Depends:*

I actually tried purchasing the phone with a voice plan only its $100 more on the price w/ou a data plan. I thought it was optional but its not. I called Rogers and finally got someone and they said that its on for 3 years unless I cancel its an early cancellation fee of $100. So I'm returning my iPhone because I hate being misled. I'm doing the one Rogers didn't think people can do: Return the Jesus Phone. I like the phone but I'm not going to get gouged. My cousin in the states works for AT&T. I'll get a first gen one and use it on my current plan right now. I would keep the phone but I'm not going to fork out another $100 to cancel what they said was optional but failed to mention the penalty if you didn't choose that option. I'm erasing the phone right now it takes an hour.


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

webterractive said:


> I'm doing the one Rogers didn't think people can do: Return the Jesus Phone.


Good on you, mate!!


----------



## webterractive (Jun 13, 2008)

*iPhone Returned*

I finally returned the iPhone I purchased on Friday, and I'm buying out parts of my contract so I never have to deal with Rogers Wireless again. I'm going to Telus which has good phone plans, and non of the crap!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

webterractive said:


> I finally returned the iPhone I purchased on Friday, and I'm buying out parts of my contract so I never have to deal with Rogers Wireless again. I'm going to Telus which has good phone plans, and non of the crap!


*Lots* of people have reported that they bought the iPhone 3G with no data plan.

Even Rogers' main iPhone page has a warning that they recommend a data plan and what the charge is if you don't take it.

You obviously dealt with a crappy store--an authorized dealer for Rogers, but not Rogers itself.

Hope you enjoy Telus.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Of course, if all the information is true, and you don't take a data package and have data disabled on your iPhone, then it won't cost you a nickel. Certainly less than $30 a month. Way I see it, THAT'S why Rogers was pushing so hard at the 11th hour to get people to take data packages--scare tactics, pure and simple. They didn't want anyone to figure out you don't actually need a data package if you use WiFi signals. You don't even need data to use GPS. You can't be charged for something you never use. 

Looks like WiFi is where it's at, man. But you won't hear it from Rogers.

Funny thing, the Rogers wireless store I went to wasn't even using 3G in the store because they couldn't access it. So for the demo, they were just piggybacking onto the WiFi signal from the store next door. Think THEY were going to paying extra charged each month for data?


----------



## webterractive (Jun 13, 2008)

*Misled*

I purchased the phone at a Cellcom store, and then I called a Rogers rep. Oh well phone's gone now and I really don't care. Lots of WiFi where I work I'll just use my itouch instead.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

But you *will* hear it from Rogers.

It's smack in the middle of their iPhone page and looks like this:

*


ROGERS said:



Data Usage - Your iPhone will be enabled for data usage. If you subscribe to a plan with no data included, data charges at a pay-per-use rate of 5¢/KB for data sent and/or received over the Rogers network will apply, unless you subscribe to a data plan, which we highly recommend. Roaming charges apply while using your iPhone outside Canada. U.S. data roaming on iPhone Packages is $3/MB. The standard international data roaming rate applies. Visit rogers.com/roaming for our roaming rates and destinations. Data usage is measured in KB rounded to the next full KB.

Click to expand...

*Rogers Communications - Wireless, Digital Cable TV, Hi-Speed Internet, Home Phone

It's pretty hard to miss, and it isn't newly posted.




fjnmusic said:


> Of course, if all the information is true, and you don't take a data package and have data disabled on your iPhone, then it won't cost you a nickel. Certainly less than $30 a month. Way I see it, THAT'S why Rogers was pushing so hard at the 11th hour to get people to take data packages--scare tactics, pure and simple. They didn't want anyone to figure out you don't actually need a data package if you use WiFi signals. You don't even need data to use GPS. You can't be charged for something you never use.
> 
> Looks like WiFi is where it's at, man. *But you won't hear it from Rogers.*
> 
> Funny thing, the Rogers wireless store I went to wasn't even using 3G in the store because they couldn't access it. So for the demo, they were just piggybacking onto the WiFi signal from the store next door. Think THEY were going to paying extra charged each month for data?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

However, you misunderstand me. Of course they SAY you'll be charged a very high rate for data usage, accidental or not, but what they don't say is that if you have good WiFi access, you may not even NEED a data plan. The data plan is their one main areas of profit here, which is why they dropped the price to half for 6GB to entice more people to sign up for it. Still based on hidden fears. But if your data is disconnected, how could you be charged for it?


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

I'm going to try going dataless. Apparently you have 15 days after activation to add any packages to your contract. 

I'll see if WI-FI alone is sufficient since I don't anticipate surfing all day on a small screen...and then decide whether or not the 6gb/$30 is necessary or not.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

I was really debating whether adding the $30/6gb plan was neccessary for me.

But so far I've used 50mb in four days, and that's without being in a 3G area for the most part, and using wifi A LOT. So I imagine I will hit 50-400mb each month. 

Unfortunately there is no price break or other options for me, and paying by the kb would be insanity.

So, I'll stick with the 6gb and rest easy knowing I will never ever come close to going over, and that if I want to go nuts and watch YouTube for days on 3G, I can. Haha. Future-proofing, I guess.


----------

